# Have: Bob, Truffles, Goose, Cookie (Global)



## WondersOfMaddox (May 5, 2020)

Hey! Trading these four cards. Looking for cards like Pietro, Lolly, Marshal, Lucky. Hesitant to trade Bob, but lmk any offers!


----------



## Kai604 (May 5, 2020)

PMed


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 5, 2020)

Hmm, I didn't get any pm from you. Could you try again? I'll pm you about this.


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 9, 2020)

Bump!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

Hi, just not not waste anyone's time, I have Cookie, Goose, Truffles, Knox.


----------



## PastelLeviathan (May 9, 2020)

I'll do sterling for cookie if you're still looking


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 11, 2020)

Bumping this! I have traded Cookie on a separate platform!

I have also gotten Bob and Walker!


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 11, 2020)

Bumping this! Now have Apollo and Felicity!


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 13, 2020)

Bumping this! Now have Bob and Walker on the way instead of Felicity and Knox!


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 14, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 14, 2020)

Sending you a DM.


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 14, 2020)

Bump! I am not looking for Sterling anymore, because I am trading my Knox, but I don't have Sterling.


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 17, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Charlixxx (May 19, 2020)

Hey there bud! By any chance still have Apollo or Bob? 
I saw them on your thread but don’t know if you’re trading those. Or just notifying that you’ve revived your wants!


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 19, 2020)

Apollo is in the mail, and I have Bob, very hesitant to trade them unless something really interest me.


----------



## Charlixxx (May 19, 2020)

I completely understand! I would trade multiples, only if I have card(s) you want!


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 19, 2020)

I'm mostly looking for popular cards...


----------



## Charlixxx (May 19, 2020)

Understandable. Forgot to mention I have Diana. Ty anyways!! Keep me posted with Cookie


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 20, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (May 23, 2020)

I forgot to change the title, but Apollo seem to have gotten lost in the mail, I never received him. So crossing out Apollo.


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (Jun 6, 2020)

Long deserved bump!


----------



## rengetsu (Jun 7, 2020)

What cards are you trading right now? Is it updated in your title? :3 If you edit your first post then people can see right when they come to the thread.


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (Jun 7, 2020)

rengetsu said:


> What cards are you trading right now? Is it updated in your title? :3 If you edit your first post then people can see right when they come to the thread.


My post is already updated... These are the cards I have for trade. I don’t understand what you are implying... Nvr mind I sorta understand thx!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



WondersOfMaddox said:


> My post is already updated... These are the cards I have for trade. I don’t understand what you are implying... Nvr mind I sorta understand thx!


Actually are you implying that I should like delete my first post? I don’t think I can...


----------



## WondersOfMaddox (Jun 7, 2020)

WondersOfMaddox said:


> My post is already updated... These are the cards I have for trade. I don’t understand what you are implying... Nvr mind I sorta understand thx!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Lol I understand what you mean, I edited my first post so that people can see once they click. Thanks!


----------

